# Wolverine brass Parts Old Faucet



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

In the 70's into the 80's Wolverine made a wash machine filler. It was like the old 2 handel tub faucet, however the cast bar that went to the spout was cast shut in the center and a 1/2" tapping was provided for the hot and cold. All you saw from the installation was the handel's and escheutions. It would be similar to a Central 0455 still made today.
Anyway looking on Google this post showed up and the guy that posted it 
Brassman(PA) seemed to know a lot about Wolverine Brass. That post involved Dunbar. Here was the link to the post.
http://www.plbg.com/forum/read.php?1,260513
Wolverine says no parts available. Anybody know the number of the faucet I'm talking about. I did find some stems and bonnets but they want 90 bucks each. The customer would pay that amount but I don't want to eat them if they are wrong. To change to somthing else I would have to open the laundry wall. Some Fancy Imported Unreplaceable Tile Work is involved.
Photo is a Central 0455 ... Wolverine in question looked the same.
If anybody has an old wolverine catolog see if you can get me a faucet number.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll PM you some info.


----------

